# Gecko ID Please



## Lawra (May 14, 2014)

Location: My windscreen, Mackay QLD

Apologies for dodgy pics, had to drive at the same time.

View attachment 309639
View attachment 309640


----------



## eipper (May 14, 2014)

Asian house gecko Hemidactylus frenatus


----------



## Bushman (May 14, 2014)

I agree with Scott, that looks most like an Asian House Gecko; due to the overall head & body morphology & proportions, very pale colour (with no apparent pattern) and the m.o of such blatant hitchhiking!


----------



## Lawra (May 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone, I thought it may have been.

Damn little pests they are.

My main reason for asking was it's bright red toes or rather tips of toes. It doesn't show overly well in the pics but they were very bright!


----------

